# Survey



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

anyone else get the MSU feral swine management survey sent to them?


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, just responded


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine ain't working, can't get pass the question about receiving additional emails in the future asking if I've seen any feral hogs. I'm going to reply to the email asking what went wrong


----------



## Whitebucket (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, got mine a few weeks back. Funny how they wanted to know about my political views. Does that really make a difference?


----------

